
Building and Motivating Engineering Teams (2016) - luu
http://www.elidedbranches.com/2016/11/building-and-motivating-engineering.html
======
marmaduke
The triad of money, purpose and respect is worth keeping in mind if you are
reevaluating where you currently work, asking if you should stay: do you get
paid enough to not think about money, have purpose and respect?

Elsewhere (not sure) I've read, suggests adding the luxuries of autonomy and
mastery to the list.

------
kunkelast
I would recommend this blog post about this very subject:
[https://www.yegor256.com/2017/09/19/what-motivates-
me.html](https://www.yegor256.com/2017/09/19/what-motivates-me.html) (to show
the other side of the story, from the PoV of a programmer)

------
trhway
being a software engineer when i see all those "motivate engineering teams" i
somehow feel like a cattle seeing a shepherd's herding manual

~~~
mruniverse
I'm waiting for the "motivate executives" book. It'll probably be a paragraph
which starts with "give them more money".

